# NGD - It was the pick that made the difference.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When I picked up a Taylor GS Mini Mahogany to play around with it I thought it sound okay, but not great/ Then I tried the unobtainium model, the 322e. Sounded a bit better, but not as good as the last time? I was using light Alligator pick. Pulled out my usual Dunlop Jazz III XL. What a difference! At least 80% of my playing is with a pick. So I played the GS Mini with that pick and, yes, What A Difference! I walked home this (stock picture, close enough)










They replaced the strings with my gauge, Elixir 11-52 80/20 bronze. Now it is even more playable for me. Last day of Monster Days so, I put down half down and financed the rest at 0% for 6 months. 

I can take my time saving over the next year or two, and enjoy this one, I like my small bodied guitars. (I have a Gibson SG on the electric side)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS! 

Wonderful that you discovered how much of a difference your pick made/makes.

What guitars and amps do you have now?

ENJOY the new Taylor!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So should we call you picky, picky, picky from now on?

That looks nice, Enjoy your nice pick........................of guitars.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have GS Mini Rosewood and yes, it sounds way better with a pick. Congrats on a nice guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> So should we call you picky, picky, picky from now on?
> That looks nice, Enjoy your nice pick........................of guitars.


Groan and double groan.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am really liking this little guitar. I am just beginning to tell the difference (And I say just beginning) to tell the difference between the Taylor sound and the Martin sound. I, sort of, have a feel for the Gibson sound too. There is this, chime(?), to Taylor. It is subtle but noticeable. I slightly prefer the Taylor over the Martin. And then there is the neck. Taylor is a bit more modern, again, a slight preference for the Taylor. Just my preference. I know Martin ultra purists would consider me a heretic/infidel, but hey... The thing is, I do notice, even if it just a bit, the "Taylor sound" in this low end little guitar. I like it. (The Dunlop Jazz III XL helps a little)

Edit: I may the most mediocre, slow learning player around with "weak puny little girly man hands" but my ears are good.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> I am really liking this little guitar. I am just beginning to tell the difference (And I say just beginning) to tell the difference between the Taylor sound and the Martin sound. I, sort of, have a feel for the Gibson sound too. There is this, chime(?), to Taylor. It is subtle but noticeable. I slightly prefer the Taylor over the Martin. And then there is the neck. Taylor is a bit more modern, again, a slight preference for the Taylor. Just my preference. I know Martin ultra purists would consider me a heretic/infidel, but hey... The thing is, I do notice, even if it just a bit, the "Taylor sound" in this low end little guitar. I like it. (The Dunlop Jazz III XL helps a little)
> 
> Edit: I may the most mediocre, slow learning player around with "weak puny little girly man hands" but my ears are good.


Although I haven't bought a Taylor (yet), I prefer certain models of Taylor over many of the Martins and Gibsons I tried (for shits and giggles since I cannot afford that price for what I use the Acoustic for). Love the tone of a lot of the Taylors. Make sure to play it hard and work it in! Glad you found the pick that's suited to the guitar. I find even with electric I use a couple of different thickness's but same material for specific sounds. Picks make a huge difference in many cases. Very under rated devices


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Groan and double groan.


Actually, I am a bit jealous. My selection of picks is very limited as my first criteria for choosing a pick is one that will not slip out of my sweaty hands. That limits me to not a very wide choice. I'm glad you found one that gives you the sound you like.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've tried about 20 styles and materials of picks and it is amazing how much of a difference in tone they make as well. I have everything from tortex to Delrin to acetate and they all sound a bit different


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Fender 351 heavy - the white plastic ones sound a little different than the brown ones.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Yesterday I picked up my acoustic and thought I would try a thin pick with it as I have read good things here. I was quite pleasantly surprised. 
Now I wouldn't want to use it for all facets of playing as I find thin picks quite sloppy for intricate picking, but for strumming I thought it had a great effect. 
Usually use a 1.2-.3ish.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried a gray light nylon pick for light strumming and it sound much better than the thin alligator pick


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Congratulations. Those are nice little guitars.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm much relived that I no longer have to go out and buy a 300 series Taylor just to keep up to you. 

I do still need to buy a Taylor though......this whole thing you've been going through got me watching YouTube's about Taylor, and how they are built, the philosophy, the way he runs things, where the wood comes from, etc, etc. I NEED one, and it's all your fault.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Best review on this guitar yet....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Natural Light...










Edit: Change account to Flickr. F*** Photobucket.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, I just sold mine 2 days ago. Exactly like that one. I'll regret it for sure.

It's my favourite acoustic I've ever own and played. You can do full bends easily with the right set-up. 

Pick/no pick/fingers/thumbs...whatever, - it always sounded good to me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, I just sold mine 2 days ago. Exactly like that one. I'll regret it for sure.
> 
> It's my favourite acoustic I've ever own and played. You can do full bends easily with the right set-up.
> 
> Pick/no pick/fingers/thumbs...whatever, - it always sounded good to me.


So I'm curious, why did you sell it? Just regular old gear churn? They aren't that expensive so you probably didn't have a ton of loot tied up in it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> So I'm curious, why did you sell it? Just regular old gear churn? They aren't that expensive so you probably didn't have a ton of loot tied up in it.


A couple of reasons. Mainly, my wife's 5 figure surprise visa bill. Thing is it got paid off with a couple of days of selling, so I was a bit bummed that I sold it. I'm pretty sure I would have sold it anyway, since I've worn down the frets significantly and wouldn't mind a new one.

I got it in a trade with it valued at about $400 and I got $460 for it within minutes.

Another reason is that I don't play it often unless it's out - which it hasn't been.

I also have the Taylor Baby that satisfies the acoustic urge.

The bottom line is that this acoustic kills...not only in its class, but across the board.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really feel that Taylor designed guitar for me (And I ain't no small guy either)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't picked up my S&P Woodland Pro Folk since I bought my GS Mini on June 30th. Looks like I will be cleaning up and restringing the S&P and putting it up for sale. It's an excellent guitar, but I am now really sure Bob Taylor scanned me and designed the GS mini just for me. The 11-52 Elixirs are perfect for this axe.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> Natural Light...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a real great lookingbguitar.
I love the subtle shape of the pickguard and how the bridge echos the same shape.
Nice touch.

Nathan


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Regarding picks, I have to take this opportunity to thank Sulphur, Colchar and dmc69 for sending me literally a life time supply of picks of various sizes, thickness and shapes, guys I can't thank you enough as it has helped me tremendously!!!


----------

